# Play Web Video on HR10-250



## gnieboer (Jun 4, 2007)

Have used an (unhacked) HR10-250 for 2 years now, and love it. However, I'm moving to Japan, where there is no DirecTV, but I can get get a 100MBps fibre optic internet connection for $80/month. 

SO, I'm thinking about setting up a server to download my favorite US shows via BitTorrent, and using a batch conversion process to change them to whatever format I need to. (already know how to do this part, I can even convert them into .tivo files if required)

WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) is crucial in this endevour, so I figure I've already got an interface we both love, stable software, and hardware that can support HD playpack. (That's the only reason I haven't hacked it already)

SO, in a perfect world, I'd like my media library to simply be listed in the "Now Playing" section of the Tivo, just like it currently is. Click it, the NAS server streams it to the TiVo. (or alternatively, files get downloaded to the TiVo every night)

This is kind of the opposite of what most people want to do (play Tivo files on their PC), but it sure would be great.

Tivo Desktop 2.4 has a music/picture feature, and looks like video is coming, but it's not available for DTV, so have to hack it. I've browsed the forums, but haven't found anything definitive.

Do any of the TiVo hack packages include a capability like this? If more than one, which one would you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

For an HR10-250, you would need to hack the box to enable the HME option (I'm not sure if the "Zipper" enables this by default), and then run MovieLoader on your server (after using your batch conversion to create .ty files).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Frankly, I'd look into something non-Tivo altogether.


----------



## gnieboer (Jun 4, 2007)

MovieLoader, thanks, I'll do some research on that. 

I -could- go buy another box entirely, but the media boxes out there that can handle HD are new to the market, and still kinda pricey. The 10Hr-250 works well, has a good sized HD, is mod-able, and is already paid for. Otherwise it's going to sit in storage doing nothing for 2 years.

Thanks again...


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Frankly, I'd look into something non-Tivo altogether.


Frankly, I would agree. There's got to be a better way of doing it.

Would there would also be the issue of getting the "searching for satellite" banner on the screen constantly when using the HR10-250? Or does that not show up at all if you are just watching recordings from the Now Playing List?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The searching for satellite nag wouldn't be a problem for recordings. The only ones affecting recordings are the "insert access card" nags.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Moreover, there's a patch to suppress the IYAC/IVAC messages...


----------

